# More of the same!



## robert flynt (Feb 4, 2018)

Same styles different handle material.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 4, 2018)

Nice work! That second one is sexy!


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 4, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Nice work! That second one is sexy!


My favorite! Designed that handle a long time ago, for comfort.


----------



## milkbaby (Feb 4, 2018)

More awesomeness! Just as good looking as that first batch!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 4, 2018)

The handle shape on the 1st one looks like it might be very form fitting. The green one is almost overpowering! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 4, 2018)

Is the first one camel or giraffe bone?


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 5, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> Is the first one camel or giraffe bone?


Camel bone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 5, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> The handle shape on the 1st one looks like it might be very form fitting. The green one is almost overpowering! Chuck


The handle material was epoxied on to the knife then shaped to the the profile of handle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments about my work.


----------

